# Forgot HAP id



## rmakkithaya (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello,

I created new account in immigration. I have TRN number. I arranged for health examination for whole family by creating HAP id. I forgot the HAP id now. I am unable to login to emedical without that. How can I get the HAP id which I have forgot through TRN number or immigration login?

Thanks,
Ramamoorthy


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

did you do HAP ID using MHD or through your visa application?


----------



## rmakkithaya (Jun 27, 2015)

I did it through immigration account. This was done before lodging the visa application


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

rmakkithaya said:


> I did it through immigration account. This was done before lodging the visa application


Hey, 

I know its an old post but I am going through same situation, I went through medical test but forgot my HAP id. can you please tell me how did u obtain it?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

aditya_barca said:


> Hey,
> 
> I know its an old post but I am going through same situation, I went through medical test but forgot my HAP id. can you please tell me how did u obtain it?


arent you able to get HAP id through your immiaccount ???


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

aditya_barca said:


> Hey,
> 
> I know its an old post but I am going through same situation, I went through medical test but forgot my HAP id. can you please tell me how did u obtain it?


Alternatively approach the place where you got your medicals done. 

They will have your record. 

Yes, you can also get it from immiaccount.

Sent by using Tapatalk


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

Thank u both for your replies. Yes i am able to get it from immiaccount. I was just not sure if it generates same id each time. I suppose its the same id. 
Further, i have one more question, now i have all documents for visa lodge and i had my medical done today. Can i lodge the application tomorrow or should i wait for results tobe sent by medical panel?

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Hap ID is unique for individual.

It would have been comfortable if you uploaded all documents and did you medicals later as you will have enough time after uploading.

Until you upload your documents, your application will not move further.

But it will happen in reverse without medicals.

Do it ASAP.



Sent by using Tapatalk


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> Hap ID is unique for individual.
> 
> It would have been comfortable if you uploaded all documents and did you medicals later as you will have enough time after uploading.
> 
> ...


Yes, actually my pcc took a bit longer bcoz of Adress issue but i have got it now. 
Actually my question was , should i lodge visa application today/tomorrow since i have done my meds today and results will be uploaded by panel in 2-3 days, or should i wait till they upload the results?

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Not sure why you are waiting for medicals as you will not come to know the results. They will only send it to DIBP.

Compiling all documents will take much longer for uploading. The limit is only 60 uploads per application. Further uploads can only be done after CO allocation.

Do it ASAP. I am guessing your medicals will be out before you upload as you may take much time to I think.


Sent by using Tapatalk


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> Not sure why you are waiting for medicals as you will not come to know the results. They will only send it to DIBP.
> 
> Compiling all documents will take much longer for uploading. The limit is only 60 uploads per application. Further uploads can only be done after CO allocation.
> 
> ...


Okay, thanks a lot for answering the query. I will do it asap. 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

aditya_barca said:


> Thank u both for your replies. Yes i am able to get it from immiaccount. I was just not sure if it generates same id each time. I suppose its the same id.
> Further, i have one more question, now i have all documents for visa lodge and i had my medical done today. Can i lodge the application tomorrow or should i wait for results tobe sent by medical panel?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


mate, go ahead with visa application(visa fee payment and documents upload)


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> mate, go ahead with visa application(visa fee payment and documents upload)


Thanku Sultan bhai, yes tomorrow.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharan_dsouza (Dec 15, 2016)

*Hap id*

How were you able to get your HAP ID from immiaccount?.

I am facing the same issue as you did. I cannot recollect my HAP ID. 

Please assist.



aditya_barca said:


> Thank u both for your replies. Yes i am able to get it from immiaccount. I was just not sure if it generates same id each time. I suppose its the same id.
> Further, i have one more question, now i have all documents for visa lodge and i had my medical done today. Can i lodge the application tomorrow or should i wait for results tobe sent by medical panel?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharan_dsouza (Dec 15, 2016)

*Forgot HAP ID*

HI Aditya,

You were able to get your HAP ID through the immiaccount.

I am facing the same issue here. Forgot my HAP id. 

Can you please tell me how did u obtain it from immiaccount?





aditya_barca said:


> Yes, actually my pcc took a bit longer bcoz of Adress issue but i have got it now.
> Actually my question was , should i lodge visa application today/tomorrow since i have done my meds today and results will be uploaded by panel in 2-3 days, or should i wait till they upload the results?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sharan_dsouza said:


> HI Aditya,
> 
> You were able to get your HAP ID through the immiaccount.
> 
> ...


inside immiaccount, under your name

view health assessment - organize health examinations - print referral letter, this will have your HAP ID

have you tried this route ??


----------



## sharan_dsouza (Dec 15, 2016)

Thankyou Sultan,

I checked this route. It shows "Examinations in progress".

Then i checked under my spouse name, and it displayed her HAP ID with health clearance. 

Guess mine will be updated in sometime. 

Thanks again for your prompt response. 




sultan_azam said:


> inside immiaccount, under your name
> 
> view health assessment - organize health examinations - print referral letter, this will have your HAP ID
> 
> have you tried this route ??


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sharan_dsouza said:


> Thankyou Sultan,
> 
> I checked this route. It shows "Examinations in progress".
> 
> ...


all the best


----------



## abhilash.jg (Aug 20, 2018)

I am facing same issue, Forgot HAP IDs and now unable to get from immi website, How you got from immi website - HAP Ids


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

abhilash.jg said:


> I am facing same issue, Forgot HAP IDs and now unable to get from immi website, How you got from immi website - HAP Ids


Have you tried following the instructions in this post:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...alia/789714-forgot-hap-id-2.html#post11601322


----------



## anvesh451 (9 mo ago)

sultan_azam said:


> inside immiaccount, under your name
> 
> view health assessment - organize health examinations - print referral letter, this will have your HAP ID
> 
> have you tried this route ??


thanks buddy HAVE A BLAST OF JOY IN YOUR LIFE!


----------

